# Milwaukee M1 Force Logic Knock Out Set



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We seem to have more and more projects where we need to drag out the 3-1/2" and 4" knockouts.
I bought some used on Ebay 10 years ago and I think its time for an upgrade.

The guys have everything Milwaukee so, plenty of batteries stashed all over town.
Has anyone used the Milwaukee Force Logic Knock out set?
Is ts a time saver over the regular type?
Is the tool head compatible with the cutter and crimper?
Its not easy to tell from the catalog pics and literature.
I would prefer to just buy the bare tool and the 2-1/2" to 4" set if that were an option.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwauk...VAfZZFy6omZLPq1nQmRoCTRUQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

My employer has a few of them. I don't think they would or should ever buy a hydraulic or a Maxis punch set again. I can see why someone would buy the old ones. They can't justify the cost if they won't use it that much. In your case I see a definite need.

The problem now is that everyone is spoiled. Nobody wants to use the old oily ones. The'll walk a mile to get the Milwaukee when a old Greenlee is in the box next to them:vs_mad: The Maxis was real nice, but the Milwaukee is nicer.

I don't know if it works with any cutters or crimpers.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I dont know if the dies are comparable with other models but 6 tons that IMO it fine for standard gauge steel encloures but stainless steel IMO it kinda ok depending on thickness of the enclosure but I cant see the photo too clear to see which type of cutter head it is. 

If you going to use it a lot then I am sure you can justified the cost of the tool set which I did see the price on that. but IMO how quick you can get some spare parts if that decided to break especially with draw stud which I know it will happened from time to time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

It appears the 10 ton unit, much bigger in size, appears to use a regular draw stud.
The problem I have is if that grip piece gets lost, we are in trouble.
Its a MILWAUKEE 49-16-2703 .I just want to post it here in case I need a quick reference.
I bought it on line from Home Depot. If it doesn't work out...they will have one to sell at a discount.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

The grip piece is just an attachment that makes the set up easier. You set up the punch with stud and then hook the motor on and punch. 

You could thread in the standard stud from the Greenlee and use the punch that way. The problem is that is that you are holding the motor up to the cabinet to set up the cup and cutter. If I remember you also need to take off the attachment to use the larger cutters. Same as the Greenlee. You thread the big stud over the smaller one.

The Milwaukee cutters are thick, but I'm sure they dull just as quick. Some guys are horrible with tools. Last big job I was on, the one guy was leaving it out. Some days it wasn't even hidden too well. He said if he brought it back to the gang box he might not get it the next day. I guess he never thought that if it got stolen, nobody would use it the next day.

I swear you could have two of everything for everyone, and some would still bitch that there are not enough tools. Like walk past three ladders to tell you they can't find a ladder, and then never bring them all together at the end of the day.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Question answered.
If you can find a bare tool. Its going to work with your existing knockout draw stud.


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I have the 10 ton. The special puller stud is WAY faster if your are punching a bunch, its a quick twist and apart, scrap out, and back together in seconds. You don't have to unthread the whole dang thing each time.

If you have a hydraulic setup I don't know about speed, all my employers would ever buy was a greenlee slugbuster or (yuck) the klein one that dulls from just looking at it.

It will pull with a regular stud as well. If I felt like it, or was in a pinch, it would pull my slugbuster dies.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Buy the greenlee hydraulic punch set, it will outlive you without any issues.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

360max said:


> Buy the greenlee hydraulic punch set, it will outlive you without any issues.


I have a Greenlee set, I have issues with it. 
Something interesting is the guys have started using the 18 volt impact with the bolt and bearing that comes with that hand wrench slug buster set.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> I have a Greenlee set, I have issues with it.
> 
> Something interesting is the guys have started using the 18 volt impact with the bolt and bearing that comes with that hand wrench slug buster set.


How is the bolt holding up? I did that on a new set that I got and it seemed to be messing up the threads on the bolt.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

360max said:


> Buy the greenlee hydraulic punch set, it will outlive you without any issues.


Statements like this only enforce that you're not an electrician.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Forge Boyz said:


> How is the bolt holding up? I did that on a new set that I got and it seemed to be messing up the threads on the bolt.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


I have only had a thread problem when they dont have the stud threaded all of the way through.
Otherwise, good success.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The 3" and 4" Knocked out fast. It might also have to do with using new punches and dies and not my old worn out crap.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

We have the 10 ton set. The only problem is getting it back to the shop so other crews can use it. works great for cutting crimping and punching.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

MTW said:


> Statements like this only enforce that you're not an electrician.


Kid, I’ve used greenlee knockout sets older than you. Greenlee is the proven leader in punch sets, troll on


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

360max said:


> Kid, I’ve used greenlee knockout sets older than you. Greenlee is the proven leader in punch sets, troll on


It makes sense you would use old tools since no contractor with decent tools would ever hire you.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Alright guys.
We all use Greenlee, it's fine. This is just something new.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Things have changed. I had a used leaky Greenlee hand pump that worked ok but was messy. New was out of the budget. Kept the cutters but got a maxxis right angle drill adapter for the times I needed to use the punch. Been using mostly the ideal carbide cutters lately. There are a lot of ways to do the hole punch thing these days.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The smaller holes are never a problem, everyone has a carbide set up to 1-1-2"
for some reason, our supply houses dont carry the set that goes up to 2"

The shining moment for the new Milwaukee tool was the larger KO set. I posted here a few months ago about how the decades old cutters weren't punching all of the way through. We would pump it through, it would bottom out of something. Then we would open the valve a bit, put a screwdriver shank in between the tool head and the die and pump it again to go through. 
I hated that we had such junk to work with.

I think Im going to buy a few more of the bare tool if I can get them at a decent price and put them in the Harbor Freight $99 special hydraulic cases in place of the hand pump. :devil3:


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Southeast Power said:


> I have a Greenlee set, I have issues with it.
> 
> Something interesting is the guys have started using the 18 volt impact with the bolt and bearing that comes with that hand wrench slug buster set.


I do that, it works quite well. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Got a harbor freight punch like 5or6 years ago . Still works as good as the greenlee . Had to buy one this week still 89 bucks . While not a harbor freight guy you can't beat that punch set . I can buy one a year for ten years and still pay less than greenlee . I have used the force logic and I like it but just aint gonna spend's d the coin on that YO .


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Ive punched hundreds of holes in stainless with a old greenlee that was there before i joined the company so its at least 18 years old.
The only thing i hate about it is the handle on the box which makes it uncomfortable to carry. 

Now im in a different job and i will be mainly working mild steel i need to order a slug buster and im honest leaning towards the Milwaukee.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

Other than price, the only bad thing is the battery. With the cordless technology always changing, one day it will be obsolete. At least the hydraulic never becomes completely obsolete. 

I have a five piece Bosch cordless kit for home. The tools are like brand new, but I can’t get batteries for it. I think there are places like https://www.voltman-batteries.com/collections/all that will rebuild it though. They rebuilt one for me five years ago.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

HertzHound said:


> Other than price, the only bad thing is the battery. *With the cordless technology always changing, one day it will be obsolete. *At least the hydraulic never becomes completely obsolete.
> 
> I have a five piece Bosch cordless kit for home. The tools are like brand new, but I can’t get batteries for it. I think there are places like https://www.voltman-batteries.com/collections/all that *will rebuild it though.* They rebuilt one for me five years ago.


I look at it the same way, if it has a Li battery it's got an expiration date. Voltman won't rebuild Li battery packs, I don't think it's really practical. 



Southeast Power said:


> Something interesting is the guys have started using the 18 volt impact with the bolt and bearing that comes with that hand wrench slug buster set.


I haven't seen those bolt driven in sizes over 2", I think that would really be the way to go. I am sure the 18V little impact with 1/4" socket chuck would go bigger than 2" - I don't know if it would punch 4" but I bet the big 1/2" drive impact would. That would just be a better setup.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Southeast Power said:


> The smaller holes are never a problem, everyone has a carbide set up to 1-1-2"
> for some reason, our supply houses dont carry the set that goes up to 2"
> 
> The shining moment for the new Milwaukee tool was the larger KO set. I posted here a few months ago about how the decades old cutters weren't punching all of the way through. We would pump it through, it would bottom out of something. Then we would open the valve a bit, put a screwdriver shank in between the tool head and the die and pump it again to go through.
> ...


Hey, you joke, but as far as hydraulic pump KO sets, that Harbor Freight special is the way to go. I blew my Greenlee up one day and in a panic bought the Harbor Freight to finish the job. I have used it at least 3 times a week for 4 years now. I painted it green so no one would laugh at me.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Hey, you joke, but as far as hydraulic pump KO sets, that Harbor Freight special is the way to go. I blew my Greenlee up one day and in a panic bought the Harbor Freight to finish the job. I have used it at least 3 times a week for 4 years now. I painted it green so no one would laugh at me.


We only buy those Harbor Freight hydraulic sets and I swear they are just as good as the Greenlee 700 series pumps. Its just that we have everything 18v and 12v Milwaukee so that Force Logic is an easy migration into the tool crib.
The very top of the reason for picking up the Milwaukee set was for the 2-1/2" to 4" KOs. Its really nice to have new punches and dies in that size.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

I think you made a great choice. The tool will pay for itself over its lifetime. Maybe not if you are only going to use it on the larger sizes. But if you use it to replace those expensive carbide cutters for 1” and up, you’ll have no problem.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

splatz said:


> I haven't seen those bolt driven in sizes over 2", I think that would really be the way to go. I am sure the 18V little impact with 1/4" socket chuck would go bigger than 2" - I don't know if it would punch 4" but I bet the big 1/2" drive impact would. That would just be a better setup.


If that’s the route you want to take, go with the Maxis. The tool would be timeless. Just update screw guns as time goes by. 

I didn’t know Voltman didn’t do lithium ion. Mine was ni-cad. I told the guy in the shop that handles all the tools about rebuilding batteries. They can buy batteries in bulk and do it themselves. The office said it would never be worth it. They feel the tool is shot around the same time as the battery. They just throw the whole thing out. Not worth all the problems in lost productivity send them out to jobs. They used to have more batteries than tools saved. All yellow and black. Everything is red and black now.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

splatz said:


> I haven't seen those bolt driven in sizes over 2", I think that would really be the way to go. I am sure the 18V little impact with 1/4" socket chuck would go bigger than 2" - I don't know if it would punch 4" but I bet the big 1/2" drive impact would. That would just be a better setup.


I use a 1/4" hex shank adapter in my regular impact driver for up to 2" KOs. Anything larger I would want to be using an impact wrench. I'd be worried about snapping the adapter at those bigger sizes. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I've been looking at the M18 KO setup, I'm so done with rebuilding pumps and rams, one puked oil all over me midway through a 3 1/2" hole last week :furious:


I hear a M18 threader is coming too. Dammit Milwaukee...




The impact thing works fine as long as you oil the threads on the draw stud regularly.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Will the harbor freight setup work with the greenlee 2 1/2 to 4" dies? Our greenlee pump is a leaky bastard, and $100 is no big thing for something we use a couple times a year. For 2" and smaller I have a smaller greenlee hydraulic setup (speed punch than held jobby) that is the bee's knees.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Going_Commando said:


> Will the harbor freight setup work with the greenlee 2 1/2 to 4" dies? Our greenlee pump is a leaky bastard, and $100 is no big thing for something we use a couple times a year. For 2" and smaller I have a smaller greenlee hydraulic setup (speed punch than held jobby) that is the bee's knees.


I've punched up to 4" using a Greenlee die and Harbor Freight pump. Yes they fit.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Going_Commando said:


> Will the harbor freight setup work with the greenlee 2 1/2 to 4" dies? Our greenlee pump is a leaky bastard, and $100 is no big thing for something we use a couple times a year. For 2" and smaller I have a smaller greenlee hydraulic setup (speed punch than held jobby) that is the bee's knees.


The bigger draw stud in the HF set matches the thread pitch of the greenlee, so all the dies 3/4" and larger work with it. The smaller HF draw stud is a different thread pitch than the greenlee one, so you can't do 1/2" unless you use a greenlee draw stud. Oddly, the HF set of dies is 3/4" to 2" (no 1/2"), and the 3/4" die uses the small draw stud. I hardly ever bother with a punch for 1/2" anyway though. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

B-Nabs said:


> I use a 1/4" hex shank adapter in my regular impact driver for up to 2" KOs. Anything larger I would want to be using an impact wrench. I'd be worried about snapping the adapter at those bigger sizes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


I use this but pretty sure it would struggle with bigger KO’s.


----------

